# Yeah, There's That!



## sawhorseray (Nov 30, 2021)

A husband and wife who work for the circus go to an adoption agency looking to adopt a child, but the social workers there raise doubts about their suitability.

So the couple produces photos of their 50-foot motor home, which is clean and well maintained and equipped with a beautiful nursery.

The social workers are satisfied by this but then raise concerns about the kind of education a child would receive while in the couple’s care.

The husband puts their mind at ease, saying, “We’ve arranged for a full-time tutor who will teach the child all the usual subjects along with French, Mandarin, and computer skills.”
Next though, the social workers express concern about a child being raised in a circus environment.

This time the wife explains, “Our nanny is a certified expert in pediatric care, welfare, and diet.”

The social workers are finally satisfied and ask the couple, “What age child are you hoping to adopt?”

The husband says, “It doesn’t really matter, as long as the kid fits in the cannon.”


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 30, 2021)

All good ones RAY but especially loved the Indian


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 30, 2021)

Nice!  Thank you, Ray!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 30, 2021)

Lol .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Lol .




I agree!!!

Bear


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 30, 2021)

I do remember those road trip lunches. It seems that there was always a picnic area beside the road somewhere...


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 30, 2021)

Good stuff! Appreciate it!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 30, 2021)

So I was in hobby lobby with the wife this afternoon. Spent most of the trip to that store wondering if I should pull my pistol and blow my brains out. On the paint isle wife says turn around and look behind you. Instantly I was happy to be at hobby lobby lol


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 30, 2021)

Some of the best yet. I love it. Makes my week go by faster.


----------



## Colin1230 (Nov 30, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> A husband and wife who work for the circus go to an adoption agency looking to adopt a child, but the social workers there raise doubts about their suitability.
> 
> So the couple produces photos of their 50-foot motor home, which is clean and well maintained and equipped with a beautiful nursery.
> 
> ...


The last one really cracked me up!


----------



## forktender (Nov 30, 2021)

Damn!!!!!
There is a God, sign me up.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 1, 2021)

I don't know where you get these ay but don't stop posting them my friend!

GREAT BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## checkdude (Dec 1, 2021)

Outstanding!  I don't know where you find them but don't stop. Lol!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 1, 2021)

Lmao! Just  loved them Ray! Keep them coming! And 

 TNJAKE
  I suddenly wanna go to hobby lobby! 

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 1, 2021)

Four beers at once??? Marry me??? 

Edit: Oops five, two more than my current wife.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 2, 2021)

All good ones again Ray.  The first one with the Circus people is great!  Thanks again my friend.  Makes my day.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 2, 2021)

You outdid yourself today, Ray.  Great batch.
The circus joke had me laughing out loud.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 2, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> So I was in hobby lobby with the wife this afternoon. Spent most of the trip to that store wondering if I should pull my pistol and blow my brains out. On the paint isle wife says turn around and look behind you. Instantly I was happy to be at hobby lobby lol



I was just complaining the other day that I don't have a hobby.  Looks like things could change.
Gary


----------

